# Essie Fall 2008



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

*




*

Forever Young: Not for the faint of heart, amp up the glam factor with this fiery tango red.

*No Boundaries:* This juicy passionate plum is ripe for the picking.

Bold and intoxicating, itâ€™s anything but ordinary.
*Lacy Not Racy:* A twist on a classic, this velvety vintage burgundy walks the line between naughty and nice.
*Tomboy No More:* Transform into lady sophisticate with this red currant truffle luxe enough to satisfy any ladyâ€™s craving.
SOURCE


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty colors! Thanks for posting


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice reds! I wonder how nail polishes from essie measure up to others. My nail salon has them in a couple shades but I've never tried them before.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 28, 2008)

I really like Lacy not Racy-I love burgundies in the fall/winter



.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 28, 2008)

i love them ALLL!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

i like that plum color.


----------

